# Piebald Ball Pythons



## starr9 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey everyone!!

Just found a Piebald Ball Pythons for sale and was thinkn are these allowed in Australia?!?!?!

Thankx!!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 18, 2011)

No there not, there seems to be a lot of scammers around supposedly selling them for ridiculously low prices.


----------



## FAY (Aug 18, 2011)

No, they are illegal to own in Australia unless you are a zoo.


----------



## starr9 (Aug 18, 2011)

That is what i thought! its for sale on an OZ site. 

Thank you!!

you are so right! iv just come across a few for sale in the Brisbane area for $300


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 18, 2011)

Why would you want one? they look so ridiculous. Leucistic ball pythons or nomal ball pythons are far more attractive. As everyone else has said, they are illegal in Aus - we aren't allowed to have any exotic reptiles


----------



## starr9 (Aug 18, 2011)

I dont want one. Im very new to all this and was just cheeking to see if i was correct that you cant have them in OZ unless ur a Zoo.


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh sorry I took it as in you were asking because you were interested in getting one if they are legal. It's beyond me why US breeders wanted to breed something that's half normal pattern and half white but then again each to their own I guess.

I dont think I really need to add this but there are also other species that scammers use to rip people off, and some of those species are legal in Australia. I've seen African grey parrots and Hyacinth macaws advertised for very cheap prices - be careful if it sounds too good to be true it usually is.


----------



## starr9 (Aug 18, 2011)

No your ok! Im so with you on that!! Iv bn reading more about all that and trying to get my head around why ppl would want to mess with something thats just so amazing as it is!! And it makes me mad that ppl who are just starting out (like me) go looking to see $ and speceis and have ppl like that tell you u can have them in OZ etc. 

Im just so glad I know i can get on here and everyone helps me out!! THANK YOU!!!

I here you!! Iv seen the same thing!!!!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 18, 2011)

Ive seen that before aswell, pretty sure its a scam


----------



## D3pro (Aug 18, 2011)

Makes me feel stupid for sending my credit card details.. Well if the're not going to send me the ball python they better at least send me a pie...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 18, 2011)

I inquired once out of interest to see what they were after and they said it would be COD so don't know if it's names and addresses they are after or what.


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 18, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Makes me feel stupid for sending my credit card details.. Well if the're not going to send me the ball python they better at least send me a pie...



apple pie?


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Australis is breeding pied carpets, much more attractive then balls.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 18, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> Australis is breeding pied carpets, much more attractive then balls.



Is there any images or info about these would love to have a look?


----------



## D3pro (Aug 18, 2011)

^ +1 :0


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 19, 2011)

^ Me three!


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 19, 2011)

Same here, Australis where are you???  I would love to get some more details about this, it sounds really exciting!!!


Back on track, i came accross 2 ads selling exotics on an Aus website and reported the ads and wrote a nice e-mail to the site owners telling them my reasons for reporting the ads and i included the fact that they are highly illegal in Australia and about people getting scammed etc. If you can report the ad/s then i would, it saves someone not as smart as you getting caught up in the mess.


----------



## Australis (Aug 19, 2011)

My lips are sealed.... if only i could say the same about junglepython2.


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Australis said:


> My lips are sealed.... if only i could say the same about junglepython2.



Sorry mate, did I let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## TheReptileCove (Aug 26, 2011)

I think i also saw this ad! i was very excited at first as had owned these in the UK a year ago just before i moved here and thought i could get them again! good thing i thought about it for a while haha


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 27, 2011)

I found an ad earlier this week for all colour/varieties of ball pythons and a few other exotics and reported it to the website. I think it has been deleted


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 27, 2011)

these things so ugly


----------

